
Dallas - Fort Worth Area Startups Are Hiring - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/news/dfw-startups-are-hiring/
======
bdickason
As someone who grew up in DFW, this is a great resource. The area was a tech
hotbed for a while and seems to have cooled off lately.

I worked at the Infomart throughout highschool for a small ISP (Psybernet? I
think?) and it was a great experience.

Dallas needs more startups.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
DFW has _lots_ of startups, but they don't get a ton of exposure for a variety
of reasons. Hopefully launchDFW can continue to grow to be a great outlet to
show how active the startup community in the metroplex is.

~~~
bdickason
Are there user groups or meetups in the area? My brother is working on a
startup in the area and could definitely use some peers to bounce ideas off of
and network with.

I live in NYC so I'm lucky to have all of the Startup/Tech groups up here,
would be great if there was something like that in Dallas!

~~~
bradleyjoyce
there are a number of things going on. The best place to get connected is the
monthly Dallas Startup Happy Hour. Currently being hosted at CoHabitat, a co-
working space home to a bunch of startups. Next one is this coming monday.

[http://launchdfw.com/news/dallas-startup-happy-hour-
monday-j...](http://launchdfw.com/news/dallas-startup-happy-hour-monday-
june-7th/)

------
Oompa
This would've been really awesome when I lived in DFW.

------
inboulder
But then you have to live in Dallas/Fort worth....

~~~
bradleyjoyce
There tons of advantages to living in DFW:

\- low cost of living \- low taxes (both business and personal) \- access to
tons of large corporations as potential customers (lots of corporate HQs in
town) \- a new incubator, Tech Wildcatters, that is hungry for great startups
\- great BBQ, beers \- if you're into sports we have all the pro teams \- Two
great cities to choose from. Dallas if you want the faster pace, more hipster
crowd... Fort Worth if you want something a bit cleaner and laid back.

The list could go on... I'll give you naysayers the fact that the climate here
is not as favorable as many other places in the country.

